# Has anybody heard from Habitat?



## fergalfriel (27 May 2008)

I had furniture on order with habitat when it closed down. I have emailed the email address given on website, but so far have heard nothing. Has anybody else heard back from them yet or should I be worried??


----------



## Roscommon (29 May 2008)

In a similar situation.  Have gift card for the sum of €400 euro, emailed habitat and received a standard reply saying they would be in touch.  Have not heard anything since?  Has anybody had their gift cards honoured?  Do they expect us to redeem vouchers in UK stores (completely unpractical)?


----------



## wheels (4 Jun 2008)

Just wanted to say, I saw people in the store this morning with lights on. Now the sign was still on the back door but it looked like there was a few staff wandering about inspecting items. Does anyone know what the story is?


----------



## tallpaul (4 Jun 2008)

Likely to be a sale shortly to sell off remaining store stock...


----------



## wheels (4 Jun 2008)

tallpaul said:


> Likely to be a sale shortly to sell off remaining store stock...



Is that speculation or do you know this for sure?


----------



## tallpaul (5 Jun 2008)

wheels said:


> Is that speculation or do you know this for sure?


 
I heard from someone formerly employed there. May still turn out to be bunk though...


----------



## gnubbit (20 Jun 2008)

A little bird told me they are selling stuff off next week.


----------



## wheels (23 Jun 2008)

Any idea if this is happening so? If so do we know a date?


----------



## rubberduckey (24 Jun 2008)

ANybody have a date for this?


----------



## Complainer (25 Jun 2008)

rubberduckey said:


> ANybody have a date for this?


No - looks like I'll have to go on my own.


----------



## rubberduckey (26 Jun 2008)

Not bad 'Complainer'...not bad at all.


----------



## bolle (26 Jun 2008)

I was actually in london a couple of weeks ago and called into habitat.

I couldn't use my gift card over there as habitat ireland used a different type of card to the uk so their cash registers can't read them. (I had been hoping I could swap it for a UK one and give it to a friend).

They took my details and someone from head office emailed a couple of days later. Supposedly, they are still trying to work out how to refund people with Irish gift cards and will get back to me.

Ordinary vouchers can be redeemed no problem. I didn't enquire about furniture.


----------



## gnubbit (26 Jun 2008)

I had heard a while back that they were planning something for today till Sunday.  I'll be passing by later so will have a look but hadn't heard any more from my source so plans might have changed.


----------



## kybosh (27 Jun 2008)

If anyone out there is still waiting to have Habitat fulfil an order or honour a voucher and wants me to follow it up with the company, I'd be happy to do so in the newspaper I work for. 

Paul


----------



## Newbie! (30 Jun 2008)

I looked in the window of Habitat in Galway when I was walking by at the weekend and all the furniture is lined up like a warehouse or something. There is an A4 despatch notes on everything as well which lists the original price and the current price (was 50% reduction on any items i could read through the window). 

Havent heard anything more about the sale though....


----------



## Jock04 (4 Jul 2008)

Habitat Galway are having a clearance sale this weekend.

But..........wait for it................

they're not accepting vouchers!

(just got this message by phone, apparently there's a sign on the window saying this)


----------



## tipex (4 Jul 2008)

Any idea if dublin is doing something similar. That's very mean about non acceptance of vouchers


----------



## Newbie! (5 Jul 2008)

Jock04 said:


> Habitat Galway are having a clearance sale this weekend.
> 
> But..........wait for it................
> 
> ...


 

Darn, a week too late


----------



## mf1 (25 Jul 2008)

Habitat - doors open at 12 noon today - a four day sale on the instructions of the liquidator

mf


----------



## WaterSprite (25 Jul 2008)

Do you know if they are accepting vouchers?

thanks
Sprite


----------



## mf1 (25 Jul 2008)

I'm fairly certain the ad in the IT said no vouchers.

mf


----------



## rubberduckey (25 Jul 2008)

Is that in Dublin??


----------



## DerUnkle (25 Jul 2008)

Dublin or Galway?


----------



## WaterSprite (25 Jul 2008)

mf1 said:


> I'm fairly certain the ad in the IT said no vouchers.
> 
> mf



Had a quick flick of the IT and could only see a little side column in the business section - no mention of vouchers.  Is there another ad that I'm missing?

Blurb relates to Dublin only - no mention of Galway

thanks 
Sprite


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Jul 2008)

There's no way a liquidator would accept vouchers.  Those with vouchers are creditors and accepting the vouchers would give them prefferential status that they don't warrant.  the purpose of the sale will be to raise cash - not benefit certain creditors


----------



## WaterSprite (25 Jul 2008)

Sorry - just finished my flick and there it is on the top RHS of the back page - no vouchers.  Grrrrrrrrrr....

Sprite


----------



## Newbie! (25 Jul 2008)

Were there any opening hours for saturday?


----------



## WaterSprite (25 Jul 2008)

Yes - 9am to 6pm

Today  - noon to 6pm
Sunday - noon to 5pm
Final day Monday (no times listed)

"All stock must go!"


----------



## Newbie! (25 Jul 2008)

WaterSprite said:


> Yes - 9am to 6pm
> 
> Today  - noon to 6pm
> Sunday - noon to 5pm
> ...



Thanks Watersprite...............have been waiting for this for a while!


----------



## Newbie! (25 Jul 2008)

Happydays101 said:


> Don't do it - just back from there - mayhem wouldn't be the word! Still over-priced too .... even on sale




Oh no.......is it just furniture they are selling off or are smaller items like lights household or decorative items in the sale also?


----------



## dereko1969 (25 Jul 2008)

if you do go down head to the o'neills pub side of the entrance the queue is smaller that side. there's lots of tat for sale wouldn't bother heading down, doubt there'll be much left over tomorrow.


----------



## medicinelady (25 Jul 2008)

just back from a wasted lunch break... queued up for ages, got in looked around and it wasn't even as good as Habitiat's normal sale. mostly rubishy stuff left, very little nice stuff. prices 80% reduced so they say but some stuff wasn't. If your looking for bigger items probably worth seeing if you can get a bargain but most of the kitchen / bathroom stuuf not worth it imo. I had basket of stuff then looked at the queue to pay and decided it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Tarad (25 Jul 2008)

Yeah waste of time and wasted lunch break.  Queued for 20 mins to get in and couldnt believe amount of women with young babies in prams on queue, I suppose I shouldnt even go there - but seriously what are they thinking of.............. most of the furniture had sold stickers on them and smaller items were being snapped up.  Would be better off spending time choosing from Ikea catalogue.


----------



## clownboss (25 Jul 2008)

I'm looking for a picture photo frame to match one I bought before it closed down - did anyone notice if there were many still there? (one of the wooden ones that hold five postcard sized prints / photos)

thanks


----------



## Roscommon (29 Jul 2008)

*Re: habitat gift card*

Has anybody redeemed their irish habitat gift card online with the uk habitat store?


----------



## SuzG (26 Aug 2008)

Hi,

Just getting back to the original post on this thread, does anyone else have an update on outstanding orders with Habitiat?

Just briefly my own situation is, that we (boyfriend and I) had a number of items on order with Habitat and also some incomplete orders had been delivered at the time of closing. As instructed we contacted Habitat UK, and after a period of time they issued an email saying that we should pursue a refund through our credit/laser card providers. 

Now I (I grant it was somewhat delayed) contacted my branch to make the claim, sent in a fax with all the details about a month ago, and today got a call to day that because more than 120days had elapsed since I made the lasercard payment the bank will not proceed any further with my claim and I now need to pursue the matter with the liquidator?

My main issue here is that from the transaction in March to mid June when Habitiat UK sent us an email, we still expected delivery of the goods, so surely the 120 limit to claiming refund should be extended in these situations. I plan to follow up further with my bank, but am also want to know where to start with lodging a claim with the liquidator as I don't really expect to get anywhere with the bank? How do you find out what firm it is etc?

Anyway some advice/feedback would be welcome, as I am sure we can't be the only people in this situation. 

By the way I am not a frequent poster, but I do browse topics regluarly and have picked up lots of good advice and info.

Thanks!
Suz


----------



## bolle (5 Jan 2009)

Just to say that I finally received a Habitat UK gift card voucher in exchange for my Irish vouchers just before Christmas!

Whole thing took about 6 months I'd say. They also applied a sterling conversion rate of 76 pence to the euro . . .


----------

